# Port Line's MV Port Alfred



## Lal (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi All,
This is a long-shot.
I'm doing some research on the travel itinerary/ dates of the Port Albert departing from Sydney in August 1963, travelled up to Brisbane and across the Pacific, through the Panama Canal, to Kingston, Tampa and then Newport?
Thanks in advance.
Lal.


----------



## ixion (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the easiest source is the Lloyds Voyage Record Cards held by Guildhall Library in London which offer a research service and can provide copies for a small fee . The contact details are [email protected]


----------



## Lal (Sep 5, 2013)

ixion said:


> I think the easiest source is the Lloyds Voyage Record Cards held by Guildhall Library in London which offer a research service and can provide copies for a small fee . The contact details are [email protected]


That's great info.

Thank you.


----------



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

Lal

I was 6th Engineer on the Alfred then when she was on a MANZ run for 15 months. I remember her as a happy but hard working ship. 
I am interested in what kind of research you are you doing?

regards 

Alastair


----------



## mr g elliott (Feb 25, 2013)

was Richard wiseman on board then


----------



## Lal (Sep 5, 2013)

alastairrussell said:


> Lal
> 
> I was 6th Engineer on the Alfred then when she was on a MANZ run for 15 months. I remember her as a happy but hard working ship.
> I am interested in what kind of research you are you doing?
> ...


Hi Alastair,
Just the travel itinerary/ dates or in fact any other interesting information about the Port Albert departing from Sydney in August 1963. It's on behalf of a someone who boarded in Sydney as a "supernumerary" disembarking Newport News.
Regards,
Lal.


----------



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

Lal
I am thinking that your someone must have been sailing as the ships doctor. 

Quite a few Aus doctors used to go over to the USA to do special medical courses and their method of getting there and back on the cheap was to sign on as a supernumerary on our 12 passenger ships. I can tell you we picked up a few real characters. One of them (on a later Alfred trip) used to walk around wearing climbing boots and the senior officers used to give him a hard time. He got his own back in the end and had the ship slowed down so that he could carry an operation to remove an galley boy's appendics in our dining room at sea just before arriving in Kingston! 

I would love to tell you more about some of the supernumery doctors and other characters signed on the Alfred but I can't!

Mr g

I am 72 now and my memory is failing and I can only remember the real odd balls and the disasters during that really long 15 month trip away from home. 

The engineers had a rule on the Alfred that if you received a 'Dear John letter' from your girl friend at home you had to pin it on the notice board in our mess.

Strangely most of 'Dear John' letters came in just before the Alfred got back to UK! 

Alastair


----------



## Lal (Sep 5, 2013)

alastairrussell said:


> Lal
> I am thinking that your someone must have been sailing as the ships Doctor.
> 
> Quite a few Aus doctors used to go over to the USA to do special medical courses and their method of getting there and back on the cheap was to sign on as a supernumerary on our 12 passenger ships. I can tell you we picked up a few real characters. One of them (on a later Alfred trip) used to walk around wearing climbing boots and the senior officers used to give him a hard time, anyway he got his own back in the end and had the ship slowed down so that he could carry an operation to remove an galley boy's appendics in our dining room at sea just before arriving in Kingston!
> ...



Hi Alastair,

Too funny, I love those stories!

Sadly not, he was snotty nosed 17 year old Aussie named Nick.

He hasn’t elaborated on what he was doing on board, but he was off to study at Harvard.

Were you on board in 1963, if so I'll get him to contact you?

Thanks again,

Lal.


----------



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

Lal

I do not remember any other supernumeries on board then. We managed to pick up some stowaways in Kingston back then and we had to pay out a fortune to have them guarded 24/7 by USA police on board until we got up to Canada when Port Line was then allowed to fly them back to Kingston!!

I signed on the Alfred in London 24-4-63 and paid off her in Liverpool 23-7-64.

I met my better half in Sydney when I was on the Alfred then, she was working as a trainee nurse at the RPA hospital. We are now both retired and living down here on the beautiful Gippsland Lakes in Victoria. We both returned from UK and settled in Wollongong in 1970 when I sailed on BHP ships for 14 years.

The senior second engineer on the Alfred then is retired and living in North Sydney. He was the Australian Superintendent for ACT and Cunard Line for a heap of years.

Regards

Alastair


----------



## Lal (Sep 5, 2013)

alastairrussell said:


> Lal
> 
> I do not remember any other supernumeries on board then. We managed to pick up some stowaways in Kingston back then and we had to pay out a fortune to have them guarded 24/7 by USA police on board until we got up to Canada when Port Line was then allowed to fly them back to Kingston!!
> 
> ...


Hi Alastair,

Just gold! I love those stories. In this day of instant messaging and social media where everything is here today and gone tomorrow, I wonder what the young of today will remember of their youth and better times?

You were definitely on the ship at the same time as Nick, so he may remember you.

I’ll pass your details over to him if I may? I know he’s a very busy man but he may well want to have a chat with you.

Thanks you getting in touch and sharing some of your memories.

Kind Regards,

Lal


----------



## vikingbobjames (2 mo ago)

alastairrussell said:


> Lal
> 
> I was 6th Engineer on the Alfred then when she was on a MANZ run for 15 months. I remember her as a happy but hard working ship.
> I am interested in what kind of research you are you doing?
> ...


I was on her as ERBoy .from 73 to 75 . Good crowd. Beautifull ship . Quiwi runs . .


----------

